# Mass Bay Comm Coll Campus Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police*
Institution:
*Massachusetts Bay Community College*

Location:
Wellesley Hills, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/30/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Campus Police
Department: VP Finance
Location: Wellesley Hills/Framingham*
MassBay fosters educational excellence and academic success to prepare students for local and global citizenship, to meet critical workforce demands of communities, and to contribute to the region's economic development.

_Massachusetts Bay Community College values diversity, inclusion, and collaboration. We strongly encourage members of underrepresented communities to apply to join our community._

Located in Greater Boston, MassBay is a comprehensive, open-access community college, offering associate degrees and certificate programs on three campuses in Wellesley Hills, Framingham, and Ashland, Massachusetts.
*Position Summary:*
The ideal candidate will join a vibrant and inclusive educational community, and have a desire and ability to work with a diverse population.
A part of the public safety department responsible for patrolling campuses and buildings, assisting college community members in a proactive manner, providing a police presence on campus as the eyes and ears for administration, conduct investigations as appropriate and working and acting in a manner to achieve crime prevention and community safety. The Campus Police Officer shall perform duties in an honest and respectful manner to provide quality customer service and assistance.
*Key Responsibilities and Duties:*

Patrol grounds/building(s) on assigned campus, on foot, by vehicle or bike. - may use electronic watch system if college so desires;
Guard against trespass, theft, damage to property or injury to persons by inspections of surroundings, securing of property, personal protection/escorts;
Investigate crimes on campus;
Participate in the investigation of crimes, acts of vandalism, violations of rules and other disturbances, control and enforcement of traffic and parking regulations, enforce/monitor fire safety procedures, and other activities as required to ensure the safety and well-being of the college community;
Inspects emergency and safety means and apparatus i.e., fire extinguishers, fire lanes, emergency exits;
Prepares reports and logs of fires, disturbances, accidents, crimes and the results of investigations;
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations such as summoning local emergency responders, directing traffic, participating in searches and administering first aid as appropriate/trained;
Monitor buildings for safety issues;
Exercise police powers, to include making arrests;
Monitor alarm systems in order to ensure that secure conditions are maintained;
Open/secure doors and activate alarms;
Raise/lower flags;
Monitor and take corrective and appropriate actions for informing or arranging for snow/ice removal and sanding;
Operate two-way radio, cell phone, public address system, emergency medical equipment and general office equipment/machines;
Maintain logs and inventory of lost and found items;
Will be expected to cover shifts of other department members as necessary to include day and afternoon/evening;
Officer may be randomly assigned to any of the campuses;
Other duties as assigned.
This list is not to be considered all-inclusive. A supervisor may assign other duties as required to meet the needs and foster the mission of the College.

All employees of MassBay are expected to work collegially and collaboratively within a community that values and celebrates diversity.

*Required Qualifications:
Special Requirements:*

Must be eligible to be appointed (warranted) and maintain appointment by the Massachusetts State Police as a Special Police Officer pursuant to M.G.L. 22c, section 63;
Must have a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license;
Minimum of two years of college education or associate degree in a related field;
Police Academy Training or Reserve Intermittent Police Training required;
Ability to be sworn as a special state police officer;
Obtain and maintain CPR/first responder/AED certification.
*Qualifications Required at Hire:*

Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional distress;
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations;
Ability to make decisions and act quickly in dangerous or emergency situations;
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information;
Ability to maintain accurate records;
Ability to follow oral and written instructions;
Ability to perform arithmetic computations with speed and accuracy (addition, subtraction, multiplication and division);
Computer literacy to include Microsoft Word, Excel and Outlook for email and calendar functions.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Sensitivity and commitment to the goals of Affirmative Action and workforce diversity;
Experience working in a diverse environment;
Demonstrated commitment to working with underserved students;
Ability to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm;
Ability to obtain Norfolk and Middlesex County Sherriff powers;
*One of the following:*

A degree in Criminal Justice and the ability to attend a police academy within a year of employment or;
Completion of the Municipal Police Training Committee's 242 hour Reserve/Intermittent Academy and the successful completion of one of the following requirements:
Graduate of an accredited University/College in Massachusetts, granted an Associate's degree or higher in Criminal Justice;
Minimum of two years of full-time work experience as an Auxiliary/Seasonal police officer by the Massachusetts Municipal Police Department or; A graduate from a Massachusetts State Police Academy or a full-time Municipal Police Academy administered by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council.
A graduate from a Massachusetts State Police Academy or a full-time Municipal Police Academy administered by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council.
*Additional Information:*
Salary Range: $46,000.00 - 50,000.00 Annual Salary
Classification Type: Regular Employee
Application Deadline: April 10, 2021, or thereafter until filled.
Hiring is subject to state appropriation funding.
Final candidates are required to provide sealed transcripts and/or certifications.
Hiring is contingent upon a successful CORI clearance.
Massachusetts Bay Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran or military status, genetic information, gender identity, or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation, or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's for Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, Lisa MacDonald, Director of Equity Compliance, [email protected], (781) 239-3147, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Massachusetts Bay Community College

Online App. Form:
https://mbcc-mass.csod.com/ux/ats/careersite/1/home/requisition/32?c=mbcc-mass


----------

